# Liber Influxus Communis: The Book of Collective Influence



## Mike Myler (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey folks! Greg LaRose (the head of Amora Games) asked me to post something here on ENWorld to let you know about *Liber Influxus Communis: *_the Book of Collective Influence_! 

This formidable tome will feature 9 new base classes, new archetypes, and new feats compatible with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game. The theme for this compilation of base classes is that of altering your environment—or being altered by it!
These designs put that control into the hands of the players with classes that deal with manipulating magic, memories, spirits, and the elements. Some are mutated by the influences of these outside forces, while others are most adept at surviving them!


*Classes:* Mystic, Tainted, Medium, Conduit, Mnemonic, Survivor, Demiurge, Metamorph, and Warlock


*Designers:* Alexander "Alex" Augunas, Bradley Crouch, Eric Morton, Mike Myler, Scott Gladstein, Will McCardell, Wayne Canepa, Wojciech "Drejk" Gruchała, Daron Woodson, Greg LaRose

It is an _excellent _product and I can promise that my two pieces alone (the conduit and the mnemonic) are worth joining the Kickstarter. 

Please take a look, tell your friends, kick in a few notes and help make _Liber Influxus Communis_ a reality! Thank you!


----------



## Mike Myler (Jan 31, 2014)

A preview of three of the new classes in the book (two of which are mine!) is now available on DriveThruRPG.com! Download the free PDF to get a sneak peek at the conduit, mnemonic and survivor, then consider heading over to the Kickstarter.


----------



## Mike Myler (Feb 13, 2014)

This Kickstarter is (already fully-funded and) ending in just eleven hours! 

More previews of the other classes are now available on DriveThruRPG.com as well so kick in now!


----------

